# Rearing while loading in trailer.



## Jade Dewinter (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all! Would love to hear some suggestions, as I've exhausted a lot of my knowledge and resources. ............ Problem: A horse who has trailered before, now once she's half on rears backward violently and hits her head on the top edge of the door. She's done it twice now severely, once requiring 12 stitches. I'm very worried about her doing further damage to herself, one because I love her, and two because I want to show her and obviously do not want her to have a mangled face..................... What I've tried: 1) Asking her to go in, if she refuses, I go work her away from the trailer for several minutes to show her the trailer is a rest. Can do this for hours and hours on end with no progress. 2) Working her around the trailer, then showing her inside is the rest. 3) Asking for only a step at a time and giving reward when she does so. This works until she's half in, then she explodes and hits herself or just narrowly avoids hitting herself if I'm lucky............... She will happily go half in, but as soon as she gets her hind feet about to go in, she very violently rears backward and hits herself. If she were just rushing backward I could work through that, but it's twice now she's hit her head badly, as she's throwing it up very high and hitting it as she almost falls over backward coming out. She hasn't seemed to 'learn' not to hit herself, either...................... The trailer is a nearly new, bright, open, 3 horse slant that is fully opened for her to go in. It is not a 'scary trailer'........... I want to be able to work through this issue, but it's so dangerous what she's doing that I can't allow this behaviour to keep happening or she's going to do something very serious/permanent to herself................. Would love to hear some suggestions! Sorry for bad formatting, not sure how to change it. I'm new. Cheers.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I really can't help you work through this dangerous issue because it is far beyond my expertise (I'm still trying to coax a formerly easy-to-trailer horse into a horse trailer myself), but I would start by getting her one of these:

Cashel Horse Helmet | Adams Horse Supplies

Does she ever rear at any other time? This sounds like a very scary situation. Maybe time to bring in a trainer to help you before she kills herself. Unfortunately, that has happened.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you park the trailer in her paddock/field and leave it open? Maybe even feed near it and slowly day by day move the food inside until the trailer is not a big deal to her?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Luce73 said:


> Can you park the trailer in her paddock/field and leave it open? Maybe even feed near it and slowly day by day move the food inside until the trailer is not a big deal to her?


If you do park the trailer in a paddock be sure it is very very fastened to the ground. Chock the wheels. When I did this my husband sank some rebar and fastened the tow bar to them.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Work her on giving to pressure, away from the trailer, so throwing her head, pulling back,in essence, moving into pressure is fixed.
Have you trailered her before, without issues,and is this a new behavior, or, did she trailer for someone else, with perhaps not full disclosure?
Have you hauled her in this trailer? Did she have a trailer wreak?
Other then that, a problem loading a horse, trailering a horse , is a leading problem, a problem with respect or trust,a horse not 100% on giving to pressure.
if ahorse truly gives to pressure, has that respect and trust, he does not question as to where he will or will not lead or go, when asked


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

They have safety helmets for horses that throw their heads up, they fasten to the top of the halter, I would get one of those so she doesn't injure her head so badly. 

Is there any pressure from the lead rope as she starts to rear back? If so this may be what is making her rear.

There's a video by John Lyons on teaching a horse to load. I got it and found it very good and informative. It shows a horse self loading, you don't say if you are going into the trailer ahead of her but maybe try her on self loading and take your time and let her back out when she wants, don't try to stop her. This is all in the video so you can see how it works.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you hauled her in this trailer before?


----------



## Jade Dewinter (Jun 10, 2017)

She is wearing a pole cap helmet, but she flings out so badly with her nostrils tilted straight up and sometimes sideways that she actually sliced horizontally down her nose the 2nd time.

She's been in this trailer before, and all other trailering experiences have been minimal and without accidents. When I picked her up from who started her she was perfect and when I took her to a new barn 2 years ago she loaded perfectly, with no trailer training in between. It's just been this year when she's ready to show that she's developed this issue. 

I have worked on leading a lot over the last month (since the first accident) and I feel I've made some progress... where she's soft to go forward and back. She'll go over bridges, water, poles, tarps, whatever, with ease. She'll even load half in the trailer without much fuss, but as soon as her hind end is close to being in, she has the big reaction. And as we all know, there isn't much you can do to stop a rearing back horse.

Other than building some sort of very strong full face plate, and 'working her through the issue' by allowing her to smash herself and see that's not the right answer, I'm really stuck. Because normally I would just work through an issue with patience and reward, but when she smashes herself so badly that I have to call the vet out to stitch her out, I can't really proceed.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, I didn't realize she was already wearing a cap and slicing her nose! I hope someone can help you out, but honestly, it sounds like this is a job for a professional trainer.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

What came to my mind as I was reading is: I don't know what your riding discipline is but is it possible (since this just showed up this year) that she has developed an injury/ailment of some sort that causes pain when she gets in a certain physical position which in your case is part way in the trailer and thus reacts negatively?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

For a horse like this, I'd change things up to try to avoid her fear trigger. Meaning, instead of trying to lead her into the trailer - which she associates with bad experiences, I'd work on getting her to load without being led and with the handler behind to one side and not in front of her. She should be allowed to decide when it is safe, and feel free to get out without any pressure.

The other thing I would do to make things different is make the trailer entrance flat with the ground. You could use a natural hill or get some gravel, or build something with wood. The idea is to make the horse step up to the level of the trailer while out in the open rather than when in the opening where she could hurt herself. Then it would be a straight walk into the trailer from farther away. Once comfortable with this, you could wean her off by making the entrance area shorter and shorter or the ramp up steeper until it finally is your actual step or ramp. Gravel would probably be easiest to do this with. 

A load of gravel costs a bit, but is cheaper than continuing vet bills.

Then I'd work her toward the trailer with low pressure, with a very loose lead allowing her to leave whenever she wants to. I'd keep working her back into the vicinity by having her stand calmly, but only moving her toward the trailer with a small crop and light mental driving pressure. For some horses you might just raise the crop to get a step, or you might tap her to get her to walk forward. If she doesn't know how to do this already, you might have to practice. But always let her head be loose and allow her to avoid the trailer if she wishes. I'd focus much more on getting out than in, because they say training a horse to load is really about training a horse to unload without nervousness. Once a horse is comfortable unloading easily and freely, they will feel safe to load. 

So I'd work on letting her practice backing out over and over rather than focusing on getting her into or keeping her in the trailer. It might feel like you are allowing her to leave rather than making her go in the trailer, but really you're convincing her she can escape at any time rather than get trapped and injured. 
Probably this process would be something to work on over a few days or even longer in short sessions rather than trying to do it in a couple of days. 

My guess is that this issue is related to anxiety about either the step up or ramp, and feeling fear of slipping or being unable to get out safely. So the biggest work will be having her feel safe going backward to get out.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I feel like I am among the few on this forum that would suggest going to more "natural horsemanship" route, and begin teaching her to "send" places, and ultimately be able to send her into the trailer, like in this video: 



. I am a strong believer in not having to enter the trailer while loading your horse, and after teaching all three of my horses to load like this, I have yet to have them refuse loading in any trailer. I grew up having slant load trailers available, so it was truly easy to walk in with my horse, but my friend got a straight load trailer without a way to physically walk the horse in - thus the sending method comes in handy. My horse was awful at trailering for months before I taught him how to send into a trailer, and it truly has been a lifesaver many times. If you aren't confident teaching this, get a trainer, you'll thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

The first thing I would do is check the trailer for wasps/bees. As far as training, try walking her over obstacles, especially a pallet with a rubber mat attached to the top. Later you could add sides to simulate walking in to a trailer. Then park the trailer with the doors making up a section of a round pen if you have one available. Send her around the pen and release all pressure when she is near the trailer. Eventually you will keep the pressure on until she puts just her head in, then release. Then one foot and release. Keep it up until she can load herself.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Whether you send a horse into a trailer, or lead him in, depends on type of trailer
Stacy is sending her horse into a two horse straight load, which is logical
My trailer is a three horse angle haul, googeneck, no dividers.
I lead my horses in, because they are tied, with safely quick release set up, so it makes zero sense to send them in.
I would forget about loading this horse at the moment. I would spend time having her just stand tied, time getting 100% respect on giving to pressure.
|The obstacle is not the obstacle'
Personally, I have no use for ramps. Horses can step up into trailers just fine
Right now, she has been allowed to develop a phobia with getting into a trailer,so working her away from the trailer, filling holes, makes sense to me
It si surprising as to how,many people think a horse is solid at leading, and they are, as long as you don't ask them to lead where they rather would not
I think I related this story before. We got two mare in to be bred, and one we had bred two years before. They were said to 'just love people',. Well, they did, walking all over them when led, trying to charge ahead,w hen they were going in a direction they wanted to go in.
When it was time for them to go home, the mother had sent her son to pick them up, as he had an interview at the local college.
As I was making supper, I watched out the window as he tried to load those old gals, trying first one, and then the other.
They would lead up tot he trailer, then instead of loading, dragged that young man away.
Finally, I could not stand watching any longer. They obviously had been trailered to our place, and the older mare had been trailered to our place more then once
I went out, took mare number one away from the trailer, ran a stud shank under her chin, and gave her a lesson in leading with respect.
I then attached an ordinary lead shank back on, and she loaded without missing a beat. Ditto for mare number 2
I am not saying this is the right technique all the time, as you have to know the horse, but it does show where a hrose can act like it is afraid to load, learning it can refuse, and then it just snow balls from there, with that trailer then having a bad association, for no real reason beyond the horse recalls some negative association with it
That is why I continue to believe , that you fix the true problem away from the trailer
In over 30 years of raising horses, we never taught horses to load. First time many of those hroses were trailered, was when they went to their first show, trail ride, or were sold. All loaded just fine because they truly led with respect, gave to pressure 100%


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, now I got my answer, don't haul her in a straight haul trailer, it's brutal on her. To rehabilitate this horse to loading and hauling again, use an open stock trailer and let her ride how she wants. She has to know it won't hurt her. I would get one with a gate that closes the front half from the back half and let her have the front half and don't tie her.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

waresbear, that video is not the OPs trailer. She states hers is a three horse slant load, very open
I would suggest that if it has dividers, take them ouT!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Smilie, I am getting old and confused, mixing this up with another thread, sheesh. Sorry OP.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> What came to my mind as I was reading is: I don't know what your riding discipline is but is it possible (since this just showed up this year) that she has developed an injury/ailment of some sort that causes pain when she gets in a certain physical position which in your case is part way in the trailer and thus reacts negatively?


I was wondering the same thing.

OP, can you build a raised platform that is trailer high and wide+long enough for her to stand on? I'm thinking the act of lifting those back legs might give her pain somewhere. The platform might help rule out some things or give a safer place to practice.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

iT sounds like the horse rears, then runs out backwards, thus putting weight on the rear .
If the hrose is being hauled to shows, clinics ect, I just assume that there is no soundness issues
Still have not heard from the OP as to whether she hauled her before, and with that trailer,or, the horse was just hauled to her place, with seller perhaps having had trouble loading her
"has trailered before', is kinda nebulous to me. Those two mares I posted about, also had trailered before,LOl
perhaps if the OP gives better details, concerning her past trailer experience, it will be easier perhaps give advise, knowing if her blow ups are new, whether she trailered,loaded well before, and if so, same trailer. Does this trailer have dividers in it?
Some horses really get freaked, needing to turn into those 'stalls', and once in, feel trapped


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was called in to help with a horse that does this. He would run back when halfway in and bash his head. He would also do it when unloading.simple answer was to put a surcingle on him with a lead rope from the surcingle to the halter, and make a simple tie down very short so the horse is overbent. 
Once the horse was inside, and the back closed, a straight two horse trailer no partition, the rope could be unclipped for travelling and clipped back to unload. 

His problems stemmed from unloading him when he raised his head getting off the trailer then he would have his head to high loading and started to rear. 
A few times of this and he was fine.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Smilie said:


> Whether you send a horse into a trailer, or lead him in, depends on type of trailer
> Stacy is sending her horse into a two horse straight load, which is logical


I respectfully disagree. My horses load in by sending, regardless the type of trailer. If it is a straight load, the lead rope goes over their back and the door closes behind them. If it is a slant load, I expect them to load in their slant spot, and wait for me to close the divider, or follow them in and clip them, depending on the horse. If it is the last spot in a slant trailer, same thing, the lead rope goes over their back and the door closes behind them.

If this horse is rearing, you couldn't pay me to get in an enclosed place with it. Again, I am probably one of the few on the forum that believe that sending into a trailer is the best method to have. Don't get me wrong, I can walk every single one of my horses into trailers too, but why limit my tools to just that?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

ClearDonkey said:


> I respectfully disagree. My horses load in by sending, regardless the type of trailer. If it is a straight load, the lead rope goes over their back and the door closes behind them. If it is a slant load, I expect them to load in their slant spot, and wait for me to close the divider, or follow them in and clip them, depending on the horse. If it is the last spot in a slant trailer, same thing, the lead rope goes over their back and the door closes behind them.
> 
> If this horse is rearing, you couldn't pay me to get in an enclosed place with it. Again, I am probably one of the few on the forum that believe that sending into a trailer is the best method to have. Don't get me wrong, I can walk every single one of my horses into trailers too, but why limit my tools to just that?


Well, you see, my horses are first well mannered, respectful, so why would I send a horse into a trailer, when I then must step up and fasten that horse with the quick release, then step out, send second horse in, get back in to clip that horse in place. Sorry, makes zero sense to me
I also don't have deviders in my three horse angle haul, and see no need for them, ever since I no longer haul stallions with other horses.
Besides hauling down highways, I haul on mountain roads, where horses need all the advantage they can have to balance
I also used to haul mares with foals, either to breed to an outside stud, or to avet. The mare would be led in and tied, and the foal would then be encouraged to follow her, left loose.

I am also not suggesting leading this mare in, until her problems are fixed,AWAY from the trailer


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

We had a TB that would constantly refuse the trailer. It would take us hours sometimes, but he would eventually load. We solved the problem by feeding him near the trailer and gradually working up to feeding him in the trailer. We didn't have as many problems since then.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Smilie said:


> Well, you see, my horses are first well mannered, respectful, so why would I send a horse into a trailer, when I then must step up and fasten that horse with the quick release, then step out, send second horse in, get back in to clip that horse in place. Sorry, makes zero sense to me
> I also don't have deviders in my three horse angle haul, and see no need for them, ever since I no longer haul stallions with other horses.
> Besides hauling down highways, I haul on mountain roads, where horses need all the advantage they can have to balance
> I also used to haul mares with foals, either to breed to an outside stud, or to avet. The mare would be led in and tied, and the foal would then be encouraged to follow her, left loose.
> ...


Well, there is the difference - it is incredibly rare to have a trailer around me without dividers. I don't own my own trailer anymore, and haul with others, so there is always dividers. Two different ways to do things, neither is wrong. 

Did OP ever post what kind of trailer she uses? 

Whether there is dividers, no dividers, a straight load, whatever - sending is a good first step to keep herself out of danger. I've helped people load horses that rear, and as soon as the person stopped pulling to get them in, or being in their way, all of a sudden the rearing was fixed. My horse used to be a nightmare, taking sometimes over an hour to load...sending in changed that to under 30 seconds.

I also no longer tie while trailering, the lead just gets tossed over my horses back, unless the ride is a longer one, where I will tie in. Again, my horses load whether I walk them in or send - it's always nice to have options.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree not to try pulling a horse into a trailer, that is not solid on giving to pressure. A horse solid to giving to pressure,does not rear, back out of a trailer unasked, ect
Therefore, my advise to fix holes away from trailer first.
I also agree neither method is right or wrong, but that for me, it makes sense to lead my horses that have learned to trailer and load correctly from day one,as My trailer is an angle haul, no dividers, so I lead number one horse in, tie tot he quick release, then lead horse number two in,and tie to the quick release, next to that of horse number one
I tie my horses, and only haul cattle loose LOL. I don't need two or three horses tap dancing in the trailer, esp hauling on mountain roads
Only horses I leave loose, are foals or any other young horse not truly halter broke
When I get to where i am going, I also don't need several hroses waiting at the door to get out.
They wait, as I un load them each at a time, either asking them to back out t o turn a round and come out foreward. I then tie that horse to the trailer, while the other horse(S) wait their turn to be un loaded.Trailer door is left open
I also take turn, hauling with a friend, or sometime with my son,and those horses are also tied.No one would be impressed if I told them I wanted to leave my horse loose!
I won't trailer in a straight load two horse-been there done that one, and horses are much much happier being hauled in an angle haul,without dividers
Not saying anything wrong if you want those options, I just have no practical reason to send ahorse, unless it is a foal, not halter broke.
I do teach them to both back out,and go out forward.
Just the clanging of dividers, driving on rough mountain roads, would drive not only the horses , but me nuts, and I don't want horses to learn to balance by leaning on a divider.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

We are still waiting on the OP for the trailering history on this hrose, her own personal experience hauling this horse,if any, or if the trailer, which is an angle haul, has dividers
Horses really prefer no dividers. I loaned Smilie once to a friend, and when she brought Smilie back, as she was coming down our road, my son remarked, your horse is coming home, as he could hear her pawing in that trailer.
She never pawed in mine. My friend's trailer had dividers
I am not saying everyone should take dividers out, but that it might be a factor for this hrose, .
Of course, the horse might have been delivered to the OP,so obviously 'trailered\before, but how the seller got the horse loaded, how well she loaded in the past, is then an unknown


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Slightly off topic but in the UK it is illegal to travel horses without a partition/divider of some sorts unless it is a mare and foal or, feral ponies.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Smilie said:


> We are still waiting on the OP for the trailering history on this hrose, her own personal experience hauling this horse,if any, or if the trailer, which is an angle haul, has dividers
> Horses really prefer no dividers. I loaned Smilie once to a friend, and when she brought Smilie back, as she was coming down our road, my son remarked, your horse is coming home, as he could hear her pawing in that trailer.
> She never pawed in mine. My friend's trailer had dividers
> I am not saying everyone should take dividers out, but that it might be a factor for this hrose, .
> Of course, the horse might have been delivered to the OP,so obviously 'trailered\before, but how the seller got the horse loaded, how well she loaded in the past, is then an unknown


Don't mean to get too far off topic, but if you remove the dividers (I'm thinking about doing this), there is no butt bar. Now the trailer I'm using has a rear ramp, but it is solidly held shut on both sides, so there's no danger of Harley kicking it open until I unfasten it. But is it safe to haul a horse without a butt bar?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> But is it safe to haul a horse without a butt bar?


In my opinion....
Only if the trailer was designed to not have a butt bar 
And 
Only if the horse is a rock steady horse who stands perfectly still once the trailer rear is opened...
Otherwise... _*NO!*_
A horse who pulls back, tries to leave before you are ready for their departure_* is*_ dangerous to open the rear door of a trailer without a butt bar or chain in place...period!
To many have been trampled by a sudden exiting horse...if caught a broken femur possibly sustained or worse and or a very loose horse running frantically around someplace they not know now.. :-(
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> In my opinion....
> Only if the trailer was designed to not have a butt bar
> And
> Only if the horse is a rock steady horse who stands perfectly still once the trailer rear is opened...
> ...


That's what I was thinking... Harley does not rush out of a trailer, and always waits for us to tell him he can start backing out, but still... seems like a butt bar is an important safety feature! I'd like to remove the partition to see if he's happier that way, but then there's nothing to hang the butt bar on.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> That's what I was thinking... Harley does not rush out of a trailer, and always waits for us to tell him he can start backing out, but still...* seems like a butt bar is an important safety feature! I'd like to remove the partition to see if he's happier that way, but then there's nothing to hang the butt bar on.*


_A butt bar *is* a very important safety feature on a trailer, especially if the trailer *was* designed with one and *you* choose to *not* use it...:-(
I feel the same way about partitions...there is a reason that that piece is there in the trailer.
A trailer that is correctly sized for your horse is not "cramped" but the horse is able to brace and spread their legs for balancing that so many think doesn't exist if they want or need.
In fact, if you get a trailer monitoring camera you can watch a horse on a haul use those dividers and stall wall to lean against to give their legs a break during the journey, same as that butt bar can and does do for many trailering patrons {our horses}. The longer the journey, the more leg fatigue can occur and the need for "posturing" choices needed.
:runninghorse2:...
jmo...
_


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Not all trailers come with dividers, far an angle haul, and goose neck stock trailers out here, certainly don't
Some horses become scramblers, when they learn to lean, being hauled\Since everyone i know, except strictly show people, haul without dividers, haul on very rough roads, all have horses that have zero problems ever loading or being trailered, that actually are eager to get into the trailer after along ride,something must be right!
Of course those straight load two horse trailers, need butt bars.
If you wish to avoid leg fatigue on along ride, put something like soft ride hoof boots on, as leaning against a divider will not do anything, far as dampening that vibration


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Slightly off topic but in the UK it is illegal to travel horses without a partition/divider of some sorts unless it is a mare and foal or, feral ponies.



Really!
Yet I saw trailers being hauled by vehicles in Germany, that would be strictly illegal here, for safety reasons


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Don't mean to get too far off topic, but if you remove the dividers (I'm thinking about doing this), there is no butt bar. Now the trailer I'm using has a rear ramp, but it is solidly held shut on both sides, so there's no danger of Harley kicking it open until I unfasten it. But is it safe to haul a horse without a butt bar?



On straight load trailers, no, but I am talking of angle haul trailers, like I have, stock trailers and, a trailer I assume that the oP has. 
I think ramps on horse trailers are a hazzard. Horses have no problem stepping up into a trailer, even a high one, nor backing out of one
One of the worst wreaks I had, was backing a young horse out a trailer, with a ramp, and where there was ice on the ground, with the back legs then slippiing, and the horse sliding under the ramp part way, not able to get up


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jade Dewinter said:


> Problem: A horse who has trailered before, now once she's half on rears backward violently and hits her head on the top edge of the door.
> 
> It's just been this year when she's ready to show that she's developed this issue.
> 
> She'll even load half in the trailer without much fuss, but as soon as her hind end is close to being in, she has the big reaction.


Based on your description, this sounds like something that has started happening suddenly. In my mind, whenever there is a SUDDEN change in behavior, I look first to finding a reason for PAIN. 

How old is your horse?
What events do you show her in?
Does she have any possible rear end lameness with hocks or stifles?

In this case, that would be the first avenue I would explore. Something seems to be causing a severe reaction from this horse when you ask her to step up into the trailer with the hind end.

I would also fully examine your trailer. For example, there have been cases of electric shock to horses in the trailer due to faulty wiring. So I would have your trailer checked as well that might explain a sudden change in behavior.



Jade Dewinter said:


> What I've tried: 1) Asking her to go in, if she refuses, I go work her away from the trailer for several minutes to show her the trailer is a rest. Can do this *for hours and hours on end with no progress*. 2) Working her around the trailer, then showing her inside is the rest. 3) Asking for only a step at a time and giving reward when she does so.


Once you have ruled out a pain issue, you can go about re-training.

Of course, schooling a horse for hours and hours on end isn't helping you or your horse. That's way past the frustration level for the both of you.

I've made a post in the past about trailer loading, because that was easier than retyping over and over. I suggest you read it over.

Trailer Loading 101

I too am a fan of SENDING the horse onto the trailer. However, it's more than just that, or just leading. It's about having complete control over your horse's feet and body. If you have true control over their feet, you can send or lead them anywhere. 

With a severe issue like yours (again, assuming you rule out pain), expect this re-training process to take several weeks before you ever even ask your horse to load those back feet onto the trailer. 

With a 3-horse slant load trailer, I personally like to send the horse on the trailer, close the divider behind them, then close the back door, and THEN go around to the window to tie them. (Do in reverse when you are unloading.)




Luce73 said:


> Can you park the trailer in her paddock/field and leave it open? Maybe even feed near it and slowly day by day move the food inside until the trailer is not a big deal to her?


Personally, I think this method is _useless_ because you are not fixing the root problem. Usually, it's not the trailer that is a big deal at all -- it's a ground work issue (or possibly a pain issues, as mentioned above)



waresbare said:


> Okay, now I got my answer, don't haul her in a straight haul trailer, it's brutal on her. To rehabilitate this horse to loading and hauling again, use an open stock trailer and let her ride how she wants.


Straight load trailers are not brutal. 

The type of trailer has nothing to do with it.



acadianartist said:


> Don't mean to get too far off topic, but if you remove the dividers (I'm thinking about doing this), there is no butt bar. Now the trailer I'm using has a rear ramp, but it is solidly held shut on both sides, so there's no danger of Harley kicking it open until I unfasten it. But is it safe to haul a horse without a butt bar?


I have a 3-horse gooseneck slant trailer. It came with a butt bar for the back stall. I don't use it. 

I usually put Red in the back stall. He's a good traveler. He self-loads and self-unloads as I instruct him. We put a lot of miles on the road and I've never had an issue not using the butt bar. I also don't tie him. 

With my trailer, there is no way the door can come unlatched while driving. However, there are trailers out there that could based on how their doors fasten shut .... if I had one of those, I would absolutely use that butt bar. So I would say it depends on your horse and your trailer.




smilie said:


> I think ramps on horse trailers are a hazzard.


I agree with you on that. 

I had always wanted a trailer with a ramp because I thought it would be nicer for the horses. I even seriously considered putting a ramp on my trailer when I bought it, but I didn't want to dish out the $1,000+ to do it at the time. 

Now I am glad I didn't. I've seen so many stories of injuries due to ramps. Horses slipping off the side of the ramp -- or slipping on the ramp itself -- or heaven forbid, getting a foot caught in the space where the ramp attaches to the trailer. 

So I plan on never having a ramp on my trailer. The horses can step up and down easily, and IMO is much safer.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have to say, I agree with the ramp comments. I hate them! Sadly, every trailer to which I currently have access has one. Harley loves acting like he will go up the ramp, then at the last minute, takes steps sideways to avoid it. Right on the edge of that $%# ramp! I'm so worried he will slice his leg open on the metal edge. 

If I ever get around to buying my own, I want a step-up.


----------

